# Lern- Schul-SPS Auflösung



## SPS-pit (12 Februar 2011)

Hallo

So schnell kann´s gehen! Vorerst reserviert für........ :-D...

Danke!


----------



## Rudi (12 Februar 2011)

SPS-pit schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So schnell kann´s gehen! Vorerst reserviert für........ :-D...
> 
> Danke!



Und was soll das bedeuten. Bitte mal für normale Leute übersetzen.


----------



## SPS-pit (13 Februar 2011)

Moin

Bedeutet das die Anlage als Komplettpaket verkauft ist!   der Fred kann also geschlossen werden!

grüße,pit


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2011)

SPS-pit schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bedeutet das die Anlage als Komplettpaket verkauft ist!   der Fred kann also geschlossen werden!
> 
> grüße,pit



Dann solltest du trotzdem niemals den ursprünglichen Start-Thread überschmieren, sondern einen weiteren Beitrag anfügen, der erklärt, daß alles weg ist. Ist in diesem Fall zwar nicht so entscheidend, weil es nun niemanden mehr wirklich interessiert, aber wenn das in jedem Frage-Thread hier so wäre, könnte niemand mehr etwas mit den gegebenen Antworten anfangen.

Denke, nach über einem Jahr Anmeldung hier im Forum, sollte man das schon wissen.


----------



## SPS-pit (14 Februar 2011)

hey...

sorry..hast recht.......mein fehler!!!!!

grüße


----------

